# 05 Colorado Z71



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I need to get some more but here is a taste. I put a new HT 7-6 on it wednesday.


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice truck and plow. Where are you going to plow with it?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

My driveway, maybe family.


----------



## Monorail_Red (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice Truck! I also have a Colorado and I'm considering the HT. How much notching was actually done on your bumper? Maybe if possible would you be able to get a pic with the plow attached? That would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice! The Colorado is a 1/4 ton correct?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ill get some within the next day or so. They took off the lower lip and there isnt a whole ton of cutting.
I dont know what it is classified as not a half ton I know that. I think they are mid size so whatever that is.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice truck!! 

To eaglegrounds, there is really no such classification as a '1/4 ton.' Just midsize.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats one sharp looking truck. My first "plow only" truck will probably be a midsize to replace the quad on the residential route..then a 350 dump 250 reg cab bobcats backhoes you know how it is


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

What development is that in NY, I used to live outside of albany and that just looks familiar.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice plow.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

KubotaJr;824075 said:


> What development is that in NY, I used to live outside of albany and that just looks familiar.


Top one is Delmar.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fish Stik -








MM2 Push Plates -








Attatched and Raised Photos -


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It doesn't seem to drop a ton in the front although the wheels aren't straight in these
pics. Im either going to throw a set of Timbrens in or turn up the t-bars.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Turned up t-bars today no sag.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good hope you make some great money with it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

How we sit with the turn up.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

*MUCH* better!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a cool truck. I5 correct? perfect driveway rig!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool truck but I think ya turned em up a little too much


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

only thing you need is a flap on that plow then its perfect


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

NBI Lawn;843475 said:


> Cool truck but I think ya turned em up a little too much


I thought that also, but its on a slight incline. I may throw an add a leaf to the back or something along those lines. It looks so much better I think. It also is the I-5 the only problem I have with it is going uphill it downshifts more than I would like but not a huge deal. Fisher makes a new poly snowfoil I was looking into so we'll see.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey stick 28 i was wondering if you had a alighnment after you turned your tbars up.I was going to have mine done and have alighnment done this weekend and new tires installed on my ranger.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

RangerDogg;843797 said:


> Hey stick 28 i was wondering if you had a alighnment after you turned your tbars up.I was going to have mine done and have alighnment done this weekend and new tires installed on my ranger.


They did a front end alignment.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Yea, T-bars turned too high. It's okay to have a little drop when you pull up the plow. 
All you need now is an amber light and you're ready to go. 
Nice job.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

cwpm410;844296 said:


> Yea, T-bars turned too high. It's okay to have a little drop when you pull up the plow.
> All you need now is an amber light and you're ready to go.
> Nice job.


I just bought a new set of SuspensionMaxx shackles for the rear. It will level it out nice. I have a A/A Talon on the dash good enough for me.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are some photos I took last night. Had new rear shackles put on to level it out a couple months ago.


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

No pics in the snow??? Looks good...


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Are you gonna throw some weight in the bed?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good!! Nice setup. Can't beat a bowtie with a Fisher!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mycirus;1002790 said:


> Are you gonna throw some weight in the bed?


No, I don't do enough I do my driveway and the neighbors.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. Were is the snow?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, those plow lights are huge.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1003219 said:


> Looks good. Were is the snow?


It was the evening before, we got about 5 or 6 inches yesterday. I didn't get any pics cuz I am the worst.


----------



## KPW LawnCare (Feb 14, 2010)

What shackles did you put on it?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://suspensionmaxx.com/mm5/smx15400.html


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a few from today after a wash.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A little pic whoring...after a wash (Optimum Car Wash), clay barring(Mothers), wash (Optimum Car Wash) and spray wax (Optimum Car Wax).
I also moved the plugs from the tow hook holes to in/under the grille.


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

looks good.


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Real nice truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

it looks much better since you cranked the tbars


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree rides a little stiffer but its a pickup.


----------



## patw18 (Jul 1, 2011)

hey i have the same truck now only ext cab not crew. how does it plow? any problems with the half ton plow?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It plowed fine for what I used it for (my driveway a few other odd jobs), the only problem I had with the HT was the jack.


----------

